
Show HN: Tiiiny growth ideas for SaaS - __Gary__
https://tiiiny.com/?launch
======
tim--

           curl https://tiiiny.com/js/index.js | grep quote\" | sed -e 's/.*: \"\(.*\)\"/ * \1/' | sort

------
rglover
Thought this was going to be obnoxious but some really great suggestions
popping up. Nice work :)

------
hobofan
A similar resource in the same vein:
[https://ladder.io/playbook](https://ladder.io/playbook)

------
WingH
When I saw "Message meetup coordinators and ask for speaking gigs at local
events" I misread 'message' as 'massage', and thought that's brilliant!!

..then I saw it read 'message' and was disappointed at the generic advice :(

------
grepthisab
Cool, thought it was a generated quote thing, but looks like a front end for
the quotes sitting in index.js.

    
    
      var quotes = [{
          "quote": "Create a Crunchbase page"
        }, {
          "quote": "Share your website on Startupli.st or Erlibird.com"
        }, {
          "quote": "Share your pre-launched website on Betalist.com"
        }, {
          "quote": "Respond to unanswered questions in your niche on Quora. Look for questions with a lot of people waiting for an answer.",
        }, {
          "quote": "Submit a free press release using a service like PRlog"
        }, {
          "quote": "Message meetup coordinators and ask for speaking gigs at local events"
        }, {
          "quote": "Film your speaking gigs and share videos of your talks on your blog"
        }, {
          "quote": "Send personalized E-mails to your existing users, ask for referrals or their help promoting your company"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create an infographic, share on free distribution sites like Visual.ly and Pinterest."
        }, {
          "quote": "Write a post called â€œOur competitor vs Our Companyâ€ - This will attract search engine traffic looking for reviews of your competitor"
        }, {
          "quote": "Submit a presentation or slidedeck to Slideshare"
        }, {
          "quote": "Giveaway a free ebook, and let users download it in exchange for their email address"
        }, {
          "quote": "Write a â€œhow-toâ€ guide on Medium for something that is difficult in your industry"
        }, {
          "quote": "Promote your product in your email signature"
        }, {
          "quote": "Sponsor a newsletter on Upstart.me & promote your product to other people's lists"
        }, {
          "quote": "Submit your product to Producthunt.com"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create a free online course on a topic related to your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Reach out to relevant bloggers and ask to write a guest post on their blog (don't forget to include a link to your project)"
        }, {
          "quote": "Update your Linkedin status and link back to your website"
        }, {
          "quote": "Grow your social media follower base by following the followers of your competitors"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create relevant Youtube videos and add relevant keywords in the title and description"
        }, {
          "quote": "Run Facebook Ads"
        }, {
          "quote": "Run Google Ads"
        }, {
          "quote": "Run Twitter Ads"
        }, {
          "quote": "Run Linkedin Ads"
        }, {
          "quote": "Subscribe to Helpareporter.com and provide quotes to journalists"
        }, {
          "quote": "Reach out to podcasts to get interviewed"
        }, {
          "quote": "Start your own podcast"
        }, {
          "quote": "Let your first 100 users pay with a tweet, to sign up in exchange for a share"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create a Facebook page"
        }, {
          "quote": "Make your UI remarkable and shareworthy"
        }, {
          "quote": "Run Stumbleupon ads"
        }, {
          "quote": "Get an Instagram influencer in your niche to promote your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Get a Youtube influencer in your niche to promote your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Get a popular Facebook page in your niche to promote your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Add screenshots of your product to a Pinterest board"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create a profile on Angel.co"
        }, {
          "quote": "Ask your friends to share it with their friends"
        }, {
          "quote": "Sponsor a hackathon"
        }, {
          "quote": "Sponsor an event by offering a service (instead of money) in exchange for promoting your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Go live on Periscope and talk about your product"
        }, {
          "quote": "Engage in online forums where your target audience is hanging out"
        }, {
          "quote": "Write on-topic comments on Reddit.com where your product seems to be a solution to the discussion"
        }, {
          "quote": "Start a Facebook group"
        }, {
          "quote": "Post articles to Reddit.com in relevant subreddits"
        }, {
          "quote": "Submit your project to ShowHN on Hackernews"
        }, {
          "quote": "Comment on industry blogs"
        }, {
          "quote": "Host giveaway contests on social media"
        }, {
          "quote": "Offer discounts in exchange for sharing your website"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create a free Slack community for your target audience"
        }, {
          "quote": "Host a webinar"
        }, {
          "quote": "Start a daily email newsletter where you link to relevant news that your audience might be interested in"
        }, {
          "quote": "Giveaway t-shirts with your logo & website on them"
        }, {
          "quote": "Create different landing pages with different messages, that all link to your main website"
        }, {
          "quote": "Attend conferences and talk to as many people as you can"
        }, {
          "quote": "Be the bonus in someone else's product. Let a different company promote you to their audience in exchange for a commission"
        }, {
          "quote": "Got a beautifully designed product? Apply for design awards."
        }, {
          "quote": "Create a course on Udemy.com"
        }, {
          "quote": "Advertise at conferences"

~~~
newsat13
Of course there is no way to know if the array is generated dynamically on the
server :)

------
BartBoch
Great idea, surely it will help people stuck. This can be a good way to start
a day for beginner SaaS owners.

The button animation is a bit "crunchy" in Chrome 64.

------
matte_black
I would pay to have my own version of this with my own tips!!!

~~~
__Gary__
You should contact us :)

~~~
The_DaveG
The best answer!

